# Internet disconnects frequently while playing steam games



## STEAMUSER (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everybody

sometimes when i play or start any steam game the internet disconnects just after playing for a minutes 
sometimes i replair the network connection but it takes much time so i better restart the pc
my brother uses steam and he doesnt have this problem and we're using the same connection so what is it  isn't there any way to fix this problem... 
SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH


----------



## buffy (Jan 18, 2010)

Please open the cmd prompt (start>run>type "cmd" press [enter])

```
ipconfig
```

Example feed responce 
_
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f804:d5b3:1ae4:47f2%11
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.155
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
_

Then please run this command

```
ping -t [color=red]192.168.0.1[/color]
```

Please note the that IP address above is my "Default Gateway" your may not be the same as mine so please use yours.

Example responce:
_C:\Users\bob>ping -t 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
_

once this is running play your steam game, and lets see if the ping drops. When the steam game reports a connection issue press [ALT]+[TAB] and see if your connection has dropped.
Please provide results.

Thanks
Bob.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 18, 2010)

STEAMUSER said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> sometimes when i play or start any steam game the internet disconnects just after playing for a minutes
> sometimes i replair the network connection but it takes much time so i better restart the pc
> ...



I get this problem on my other system some times when the system has been put in standby in windows Vista\7.

Maybe look around for updated driver for your network card.


----------



## STEAMUSER (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## ghcBuG (Jan 27, 2010)

*Lesser bump*

Hello. First time im posting here.
I just wanted to bump this thread as I'm having the same problems, and I've had them for quite some time. After trying exactly what STEAMUSER did, I got the same results as he did. The gateway stops responding to ping.


Bear in mind, i don't have access to forwardporting. 
I thought this was easier then starting my own thread with exactly the same problem.

Thanks.


----------



## buffy (Jan 27, 2010)

if you have another computer try pinging the router from it during your outage on your  main pc. This will confirm if its the router failing your PC.


----------



## ghcBuG (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, I can confirm that both the computer which I am starting the game on, and another computer, gets a Ping Timeout.

What happens is, i start the game. As soon as i do anything that interferes with the internet (e.g. loading up the Servers list to join a game, or sometimes i even get into the game, but gets disconnected too quick for me to start playing)


----------

